# Prettiest / most Picturesque areas?



## simply (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Looking for peoples opinions that have traveled around a fair bit.

Where would you say the most picturesque areas are in Spain?

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

simply said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looking for peoples opinions that have traveled around a fair bit.
> 
> ...


well I guess it depends what you call picturesque....

Spain is very mountainous - so there are lots of those to look at 

we have a 'pictures of Spain' sticky thread, above - but it's quite new, so there's not a lot there yet - but if you go on there & click the 'my photos' signature link on one of _Stravinsky's_ posts, you'll find lots of great photos of various parts of Spain


----------



## simply (Jan 6, 2012)

I know it's is subjective but I can appreciate hills to coastline to old architecture.
Touristy stuff is fine too.

I've seen some really nice pictures of areas in the north (between Santander and Oviendo) for a start but maybe people who've traveled around to see what's out there can list their biggest wow areas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

For me, the biggest "wow" area is just the one you mentioned. I love the north!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The pueblos blancos of Western Andaluca, white villages and castles perched on rocky hilltops surrounded by lakes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

Spain has the most diverse landscape you will see anywhere i Europe. Many people don't realise, that Spain is the second most mountainous country in Europe. Everywhere you travel in Spain is a different picturesque view. I appreciate that wasn't what you required, but to me, all I can say is the whole of Spain is the most picturesque!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The island of La Palma in the Canaries. The Picos de Europa in Asturias and the Jalon Valley, north of Benidorm, all these have impressed me.

However try the link below, El Hierro the Meridian Isle where I live, we have sensational views.

Spain is a beautiful and diverse country, which, I think you will have to discover yourself.


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> The pueblos blancos of Western Andaluca, white villages and castles perched on rocky hilltops surrounded by lakes.


Is that where you live? now that is wow


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lucie123 said:


> Is that where you live? now that is wow


No, that is Zahara de la Sierra, about 50 km away as the vulture flies but it takes about three hours to get there. Our town is pretty too though:


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah right thanks. yeah yout town looks lovely just been having a wander through it via street view and reading your blog


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Try these for size:
Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - baldilocks's Album: Around Castillo de Locubín
Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - baldilocks's Album: Corpus Christi


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Try these for size:
> Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - baldilocks's Album: Around Castillo de Locubín
> Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - baldilocks's Album: Corpus Christi


At least your Castillo still looks like a castle. Ours (Alcalá comes from Al Qalat, Arabic for" the castle") is just a stump. Napoleon's crew blew it up as a reprisal after being ambushed by brave alcalaino guerrillas.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

. 

This is the view from one of our bedroom windows. From the window on the wall facing we can see the mountains of the Sierra Bermuda.
Sometimes at night we can lie in bed and see the lights of ships out at sea. 
Not the prettiest part of Spain, I'd be the first to admit. But a great view to wake up to.


----------



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

the drive from benissa through jalon to the fonts del algar in callossa d,en sierra in march absolutely breath taking, i say drive as you must be a tour de france rider to cycle it or bloody insane lol


----------



## Gorky's Mum (Jan 26, 2012)

Please don't ignore the beautiful province of Extremadura in the west. The unspoiled area of La Serena is wonderful and the pace of life slow and gentle. We have huge lakes (flooded river valleys) over 40 miles long, diverse wild life, virtually no tourists, roman remains in fact a bit of everything!
Got to be worth a look!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There are a couple of pictures to look at here (cantabria)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/54850-photos-north-spain-cantabria.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

And here
La Pedriza Madrid
http://images.google.com/search?q=l...0&bih=797&sei=M8YiT5PkDefP0QWb2NXOCg&tbm=isch

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/62480-madrid-countryside.html


----------

